
Escher – Build beautiful interactive Web UIs in Julia - Lofkin
https://shashi.github.io/Escher.jl/
======
benhamner
Beautiful! Appears inspired by RStudio's Shiny
[http://shiny.rstudio.com/](http://shiny.rstudio.com/)

~~~
FractalNerve
I'm currently working a lot with Matlab and seeing a beauty like Escher for
Julia is all I could wish for. Great work!!

It reminds me a little about Elm, I'm not sure what's missing in Escher over
Elm's features, but that's another story.

~~~
g0wda
Hello! I wrote Escher. Thanks!

Reactive.jl which Escher depends on for interaction was entirely inspired by
Elm! I think the main difference between Elm is that Elm is currently a
client-only compile-to-JS language. Escher, otoh runs on the server and
compiles to Virtual DOM instead of JS. The Virtual DOM can include custom HTML
elements, I use Polymer extensively, and have a few elements of my own for
doing things like event capture, websocket communication, sampling events etc.

see [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-
users/UEaYPlBu...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-
users/UEaYPlBuIkc) for a _brief_ description of how it works.

------
dang
Although
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9650438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9650438)
had significant attention recently, this post seems different enough that I
think we can not count it as a dupe.

~~~
ibdknox
They don't appear to be related. The previous discussion was about replicating
an Escher style drawing in Julia. This is about a web framework for Julia that
just happens to be named Escher :)

~~~
dang
The username in the url is the same, so presumably they're by the same person?

~~~
g0wda
Yup. :)

------
curiouslearn
This looks really amazing. Thank you Shashi.

Does this need Julia 0.4?

A very minor comment - In the markdown example, you need to add "Interpolate
\KaTeX" in the input (it is there in the output but not in the input).

------
gjm11
The plotting examples on that page work for me in Chrome but not in Firefox
(version 38.0.5 on Windows 8.1, if it matters).

------
tempodox
Almost makes me drool. If only Julia could produce stand-alone executables!

~~~
tadlan
That is on the roadmap

~~~
tempodox
So it was said a year ago.

~~~
Lofkin
It is already possible to some degree:
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/issues/9973](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/issues/9973)

More robust support starts with package precompilation which is slated to go
into 0.4

[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/pull/11426](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/pull/11426)

------
jtth
Huh. I actually saw the stylesheet load over the page layout.

------
spacko
Escher? Why not Gödel ... or Wittgenstein ... or Kant?

Then again Bauer, Müller or Becker would be just as appropriate, wouldn't it?

~~~
mkempe
Indeed, a note explaining why it's named Escher would be appropriate.

~~~
spacko
Well, Escher's pictures are sophisticated and "beautiful" \- I guess that's
why

